# Need a lesson in verticutter attachment to a greens mower



## Johnl445 (Feb 11, 2020)

Can someone tell me how the Verti cutter attachment on the greens mower, the actual purpose and what are the finished results to the grass compared not having attachment. Also if you look at these photos it looks like the Verti cutting blades fit within the groove of the front roller


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

That is a Jacobsen greensmower with a groomer attachment. The blades do indeed interweave with the front roller by design as this keeps the "wheelbase" of the machine as short as possible.

Groomers are not really verticutters although there is some overlap in capability. There probably won't be much in the way of before/after photos as it's a constant intermittent maintenance practice that is normally quantified by ball roll distance. (Stimp meter)

Groomers are used to keep grain from forming in low-height, horizontal growth habit grasses. They snip any runners/stolons that start to grow up into the canopy and they tend to stand the grass up a bit before presenting it to the reel to be cut. In Boston, I'm sure this was used on a Creeping Bentgrass putting green. For a home lawn mowed at .500"+ and consisting of KBG, PRG, Fescue, etc. I wouldn't expect there to be much benefit. In the southern US, where lawns are commonly Bermuda, Zoysia, and Centipede, there's some benefit to having a groomer and groomers with a little wider spacing between blades are sometimes fitted to fairway mowing machines on golf courses here.

Having a groomer attachment generally limits the maximum HoC of the machine too. If you intend to cut under .500", your probably good to go. Higher than that, and there isn't much need for a groomer anyways.


----------



## Johnl445 (Feb 11, 2020)

@MasterMech Thank you pal, class is in session. To be honest I was suffering from greensmower envy not having this attachment. But I cut my *** at 3/4 of an inch, so it's nice to know that this attachment wouldn't make a difference in the appearance of the cut.


----------

